# Clam Bigfoot xl4000t vs Jason Mitchell 5000/Cabelas 360tc



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm debating between these two shanties. I would like to do an overnight trip next year, so I'm thinking the Bigfoot 4000 would be better due to it's square shape. I think it would be easier to put 2 cots inside rather than the round shape of the JM5000/360tc. What do you guys think? Can you get 2 cots inside the round shape of the JM5000 or Cabelas 360? My buddy has the 1660 Mag and it's huge, but probably a little too big for my needs.

Thanks!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've never tried but I would say 2 cots would fit in my Eskimo 949 pop up


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Check out the Eskimo 6120I. I have one and love it. Plenty or room.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

RStock521 said:


> I'm debating between these two shanties. I would like to do an overnight trip next year, so I'm thinking the Bigfoot 4000 would be better due to it's square shape. I think it would be easier to put 2 cots inside rather than the round shape of the JM5000/360tc. What do you guys think? Can you get 2 cots inside the round shape of the JM5000 or Cabelas 360? My buddy has the 1660 Mag and it's huge, but probably a little too big for my needs.
> 
> Thanks!


Have the 4000 thermal and love it; thermal is the only way to go. At around 55 lbs. the carry weight isn't bad and there's lots of room inside for gear when it's set up. The 11 mm heavy duty poles are sturdy and support the shell really well. I like having the ice anchor straps and pockets already attached for when the wind is gusting . . . don't have to worry about storing them in a tackle box or losing them. Just my personal taste of course!


----------



## grizzly-tank (Jul 12, 2012)

Bigger is not always better. I have the JM5000. Dont get me wrong, its a great ice house with a lot of room. But on a very windy day, it definately has its downfall.


----------

